# How many nerite snails can I put with my betta?



## Ross21 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a five gallon tank that is constantly getting plagued by algae and getting to the point where you can barely see into it. I do water changes to clean it and make it clear, but I hate taking 30 minutes to clean it. So, I was going to order this kind of a nerite snail online here: http://www.azgardens.com/p-1988-tiger-nerite-snail-algae-eating-red-tiger-lady-nerite.aspx

How many do you recommend ordering? I have one male betta in the tank, and that is all. I would like to get two so they don't get lonely and I'll have another if one dies. Are two too many though? Thanks.. and does anyone know if that's a good nerite snail?


----------



## Ross21 (Jun 3, 2012)

Nobody? I need to know sort of quickly.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Two would be perfectly fine. That's not going to increase your bioload much, and they are algae eating machines!


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

That's the kind of snail I have!
Two should be good in a five gallon.


----------



## Ross21 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! Glad to be a part of a forum where I can get help with stuff like this, as I'm not much of an expert myself, haha. I'll get them ordered, looking forward to seeing some of that algae gone!

Does anyone have any experience of ordering fish online? Just curious, never have before.


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm not sure how many you should get...possibly just 1 

BUT NOTE!!!!! Snails can reproduce can have up to 100 offspring. Just be careful 
Snails are hermaphrodites also, so there is no way of "sexing" a snail encase someone was wondering hahaha


----------



## CathrynFish (Aug 29, 2012)

oh sorry didnt read that all of what KIND of snail. All is good get 2. 

on the website says they dont reproduce in fresh water.  good luck


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

CathrynFish said:


> I'm not sure how many you should get...possibly just 1
> 
> BUT NOTE!!!!! Snails can reproduce can have up to 100 offspring. Just be careful
> Snails are hermaphrodites also, so there is no way of "sexing" a snail encase someone was wondering hahaha


Not all snails are dual-sexed, there are a few that have singular sexes, I think Apple/Mystery snails are, for example. Nerites I can't remember on though.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

My Nerites always lay eggs but they won't hatch in freshwater. In a 5 gallon I would only do one. I have one in my ten gallon and he keeps the tank spotless. I also have them in my 20, 55 and 135. Love those guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

I have two nerites in my tank, they don't seem too interested in eating algae... however they love to eat some of my plants... they devour pennywort...


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Really? Mine are algae eating machines! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

NapoleonUWS said:


> I have two nerites in my tank, they don't seem too interested in eating algae... however they love to eat some of my plants... they devour pennywort...


Are you sure they're nerite snails? 

To the op: I have 2 in each of my 10g tanks, 1 in my 5.5g & 4 in my 46g. My smaller tanks have had a green algae problem, especially 2 of the 10g tanks, these little guys have really done some work since they were added about a month ago.I was fortunate to find a local breeder & I am very temped to get a few more but don't really have any place to put them. I'm almost begining to love the snails more than the fish . . . almost. ;-)


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Not all nerites are algae eating machines. I got two, and one of them is an awesome cleaner. The other one is super lazy and only leaves little lines through the algae and spends 75% of its time riding on the shell of the other nerite.


----------

